# Bond between human and rabbit?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi.
I have been thinking about getting two rabbits in the future. Maybe in 1-2 years.
And now I'm going to ask a really stupid guestion.
When you think about a cat and a human, they can have a very deep bond, they love each others and are gentle and kind to each others.
How is the bond between human and rabbit? How does it differ from the bond that human and a cat develop?
How do rabbits show affection?
I'd like to have an pet that is affectionate, like a cat. But because I'm vegan, rabbit would be easier in a sense that I'm not very comfortable around meat. Don't get me wrong! I would never make a cat go vegan, I wouldn't even try to make my boyfriend vegan. But I just am not comfy around meat. It makes me sick, that's all. But I did have a cat for 15 years and she was a carnivore and I can respect and understand that.
But now I'm really interested in rabbits. But I'm not sure.

And I know that taking a pet isn't about what you get, it's about what you can give to your pet. But for me, it would be easier to take care of someone who cares about me. And that we make each others happy. So of course the needs of the rabbits would come first. But I'm not going to adopt yet so I have time to think about this. But it would be waste of time to start my reseach if I end up finding out that rabbits can't learn to like their care givers.

I don't have much knowledge, so if you can recomend some books or websites to start my journey of becoming a rabbit nerd, that would be awesome!
Also, does rabbits have advocates, like cats have Jackson Galaxy and Hannah Shaw?
I have already stumbled upon Lennon the Rabbit on YouTube and I like how she is free roaming, kinda like a indoor cat would be.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

I used to watch Lenon the rabbit but now that channel is soooooo annoying. They are in America were vaccinations aren’t a thing, she is totally against hutches and feeds her rabbit lettuce! 

But yes, rabbits can be super loving, and the more time you spend with your rabbit the more living they become, they lick and groom you when they like/love you and it’s soooo cute! They run up to you for attention and live curling up next to or on you for a cuddle. No matter the time of day if I go pick up my jack and put him on my chest he will fall asleep on me and stay asleep for as long as I’m stroking him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2020)

Corneal said:


> I used to watch Lenon the rabbit but now that channel is soooooo annoying. They are in America were vaccinations aren't a thing, she is totally against hutches and feeds her rabbit lettuce!
> 
> But yes, rabbits can be super loving, and the more time you spend with your rabbit the more living they become, they lick and groom you when they like/love you and it's soooo cute! They run up to you for attention and live curling up next to or on you for a cuddle. No matter the time of day if I go pick up my jack and put him on my chest he will fall asleep on me and stay asleep for as long as I'm stroking him.


What?! Lennons guardian isn't vaccinating her? That's neglect! 
Why is she against hutches? Isn't that some sort of an outdoor cage for rabbits? I'm not that fond of caging animals either, but if the outdoor enclosure is large enough, I'm fine with the idea. Why lettuce? Aren't rabbits supposed to eat 85% of hay and some dark leafy greens and a teny tiny bit of some sort of pellet, plus their own poop? Otherwise they get sick, right?

Aww! Thank you a thousand for those stories!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2020)

Corneal said:


> I used to watch Lenon the rabbit but now that channel is soooooo annoying. They are in America were vaccinations aren't a thing, she is totally against hutches and feeds her rabbit lettuce!
> 
> But yes, rabbits can be super loving, and the more time you spend with your rabbit the more living they become, they lick and groom you when they like/love you and it's soooo cute! They run up to you for attention and live curling up next to or on you for a cuddle. No matter the time of day if I go pick up my jack and put him on my chest he will fall asleep on me and stay asleep for as long as I'm stroking him.


By the way, Jack is cute! If that's his picture, I mean. 
You can pick him up? I read somewhere that rabbits get scared when picked up. He doesn't bite when you do that? That's amazing! Rabbits are all different, I guess. There is no one way to be a rabbit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, it's a relieve to know that rabbits can love their humans. I was kinda worried that I would just be their servant and they would ignore me and make a mess. I know that they'll make a mess anyway, but cleaning after them would be so much more gratifying if they'd love me back.

Like with my cat, she basically destroyed my appartment. She would shed a lot of fur pretty much all the time, scratch things that she wasn't supposed to and sometimes, because she was very old, she would have an opsie on the bathroom floor. But I didn't mind. I would just pet her and clean up.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Milka said:


> What?! Lennons guardian isn't vaccinating her? That's neglect!
> Why is she against hutches? Isn't that some sort of an outdoor cage for rabbits? I'm not that fond of caging animals either, but if the outdoor enclosure is large enough, I'm fine with the idea. Why lettuce? Aren't rabbits supposed to eat 85% of hay and some dark leafy greens and a teny tiny bit of some sort of pellet, plus their own poop? Otherwise they get sick, right?
> 
> Aww! Thank you a thousand for those stories!


American vets don't vaccinate rabbits. It's just not done over there. Hitches aren't used in America and they think it's cruel to keep them outside. She has a video where she visits a kid in the uk and teaches her how to look after rabbits. And it's sooo bad! The cultural differences are so extreme that I couldn't even watch it all the way through as I kept yelling at the screen! Yes rabbits are meant to eat loads of hay and veg, but lettuce (and carrots) make them ill and give them health problems.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Milka said:


> By the way, Jack is cute! If that's his picture, I mean.
> You can pick him up? I read somewhere that rabbits get scared when picked up. He doesn't bite when you do that? That's amazing! Rabbits are all different, I guess. There is no one way to be a rabbit.


Yeah that's Jack in my photo. He's a big cuddle bug! I have 5 other rabbits too. And none of them bite they do all run off when I go to pick them up, but once I get them in my arms they settle down and are very happy joining me for a cuddle.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Milka said:


> Well, it's a relieve to know that rabbits can love their humans. I was kinda worried that I would just be their servant and they would ignore me and make a mess. I know that they'll make a mess anyway, but cleaning after them would be so much more gratifying if they'd love me back.
> 
> Like with my cat, she basically destroyed my appartment. She would shed a lot of fur pretty much all the time, scratch things that she wasn't supposed to and sometimes, because she was very old, she would have an opsie on the bathroom floor. But I didn't mind. I would just pet her and clean up.


House rabbits will also destroy your stuff btw, they will chew and pee on everything so if you have a house bunny, keep antiques and stuff you like a lot out of the room they are in


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Corneal said:


> House rabbits will also destroy your stuff btw, they will chew and pee on everything so if you have a house bunny, keep antiques and stuff you like a lot out of the room they are in


Yeah.. I have heard that before! I just have to bunny-proof my appartment and clean after them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Corneal said:


> Yeah that's Jack in my photo. He's a big cuddle bug! I have 5 other rabbits too. And none of them bite they do all run off when I go to pick them up, but once I get them in my arms they settle down and are very happy joining me for a cuddle.


He is so cute! What a bundle of love.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Corneal said:


> American vets don't vaccinate rabbits. It's just not done over there. Hitches aren't used in America and they think it's cruel to keep them outside. She has a video where she visits a kid in the uk and teaches her how to look after rabbits. And it's sooo bad! The cultural differences are so extreme that I couldn't even watch it all the way through as I kept yelling at the screen! Yes rabbits are meant to eat loads of hay and veg, but lettuce (and carrots) make them ill and give them health problems.


Damn...Americans are ignorant. How come they don't know how dangerous Myxomatosis and RVHD are?! Argh! And I don't understand how it could be cruel to keep bunnies outside. I mean, I have seen many people take their rabbits out in a harness and those have been some happy bunnies.
I gotta watch that video.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly think it depends on the individual. Like any animal, humans included, they have their own characters. I've kept several rabbits in my time, one particularly loved me, most were indifferent and one rescue bunny hated all humans

Rabbits are outdoor animals


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

rona said:


> I honestly think it depends on the individual. Like any animal, humans included, they have their own characters. I've kept several rabbits in my time, one particularly loved me, most were indifferent and one rescue bunny hated all humans
> 
> Rabbits are outdoor animals


Thank you for the info. That's interesting.
I know that everyone is an individual, just like cats. But with cats I always get along. Even the feisty ones. I just love cats so much and am good with them. I know how to hande them, care for them and give them enough space, I guess. Most cats like me. And I like them a lot.

But I don't know about rabbits that much. I'm just curious.
I wonder how it would work if I'd have two cats and two bunnies in the house? Would they not kill each others if they'd get to know each others from when they are very young? Would the rabbits be scared or hurt?
I couldn't keep them outside because here where I live, it's almost always very cold outside. I tought I could take them out with me in a harness like I have seen some other people do.
Many people who I know have rabbits inside, roaming free and not in a cage. I'm against keeping rabbits in a cage.
What do you think about that? I mean, indoor rabbits seem to be somewhat happy and healty too. Even though, like I said, I don't understand them that much. But over all, I think they are okay. Why do you think that they cannot be indoor animals?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

rona said:


> I honestly think it depends on the individual. Like any animal, humans included, they have their own characters. I've kept several rabbits in my time, one particularly loved me, most were indifferent and one rescue bunny hated all humans
> 
> Rabbits are outdoor animals


Have you ever tried to teach you bunnies tricks?


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

For me rabbits are both indoor or outdoor it all come down to personality. One of my bunnies love chewing shoes and carry them around while the other is overly kind to everyone.

They don’t really destroy anything indoors but that’s just my boys personality. I would say they both love me but I had a girl that would get super stressed indoors specially towards night time. She would scratch the doors and move things the whole night except when she got to sleep in my room and boink me the whole night while grunting. She also had the stomach to occupy most of the bed. Try waking up with a bunny at 6 kg clumsily jump up onto your chest

When she moved outdoors she could dig her burrows and would always binky. She passed away this year.

I have taught my bunnies easy tricks as coming when being called. It have helped me a lot specially with my lop boy that always escape the cage or house. I just call his name and say come and he will come running all the times he have run away. Then I just pick him up and cover him with kisses and hug him, the stress of not finding your bunny is horrible

While my other buck can jump loose on the yard, sometimes he will run away from me when he want to spend more time outdoors but then I just get the treat jar shake it and he will jump into the house again.

Myself always keep my bunnies free roaming or at least make them have a room to play in when being outdoors but I also have a big hutch with a run attached. One of my bunnies always sleep in his cage during the night but he like spending time in his cage. It’s his safe zone and he have space to binky and play.

The litter training is great after neutering/spay at least with mine. One never pee up on soft beds or couched but the smallest have a tendency that when he play up on my bed I can have accidents, So I always cover the bed with blankets that can absorb after him. They become like cats running around but more clumsy Taking the bunnies outdoor with harness have never been a trouble except with one. I can only take him out in the yard because he’s scared of humans (trauma) and can panic if too much happens around him. So harness training and walk will also depend on the bunnies personality.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Milka said:


> Have you ever tried to teach you bunnies tricks?


No. Though a couple used to like jumping over low level obstacles. It was a very long time ago that I had Rabbits, there's wasn't indoor rabbits back then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Merixie said:


> For me rabbits are both indoor or outdoor it all come down to personality. One of my bunnies love chewing shoes and carry them around while the other is overly kind to everyone.
> 
> They don't really destroy anything indoors but that's just my boys personality. I would say they both love me but I had a girl that would get super stressed indoors specially towards night time. She would scratch the doors and move things the whole night except when she got to sleep in my room and boink me the whole night while grunting. She also had the stomach to occupy most of the bed. Try waking up with a bunny at 6 kg clumsily jump up onto your chest
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for everything! 
This is very intriguing.

It's nice to know that bunnies can learn tricks too. I found a YouTube channel and a blog called The Bunny Lady. https://bunnylady.com/4-tricks-to-teach-your-rabbit/
I'm interested on the tricks because at least between cats and humans it's a great bonding time, so it's not in vain or just for fun.
But it's good to know that it also helps when they wander off. That sounds scary. There is so much dangers for bunnies outside. Birds or even dogs can get them and bad weather can be deadly too.  Are rabbits microchipped, incase they get lost? I mean, since they are prey animals they'd probably hide effectively, but still...

I'm sorry for your loss. 
How old were she?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

rona said:


> No. Though a couple used to like jumping over low level obstacles. It was a very long time ago that I had Rabbits, there's wasn't indoor rabbits back then.


Yes, I have heard that people used to think that way and that children tried to convince their parents into letting the rabbit inside, but the parents wouldn't let that happen because they thought that the rabbits would make a huge mess (well, to be fair, they do) and smell bad (they actually don't).


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

rona said:


> No. Though a couple used to like jumping over low level obstacles. It was a very long time ago that I had Rabbits, there's wasn't indoor rabbits back then.


Weren't dogs and cats mostly outdoor animals too back in the day? 
I wonder if your not so good experiences with rabbits are because those were kept outside? I have heard that you need to spent several hours every day with your rabbit to bond effectively and succesfully.
I'm a zookeeper and at our school there were a lot of rabbits, but those were caged.  They didn't like humans and I didn't like them. I thought that rabbits were boring and weird.
We students mostly just fed them, cleaned their bowls, trimmed their nails and took medical exams. Sometimes we would take them to the stable so that they could have some exercise and sometimes we would take them (in their cages) outside so that they could enjoy fresh air a little bit.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Milka said:


> Damn...Americans are ignorant. How come they don't know how dangerous Myxomatosis and RVHD are?! Argh! And I don't understand how it could be cruel to keep bunnies outside. I mean, I have seen many people take their rabbits out in a harness and those have been some happy bunnies.
> I gotta watch that video.


When I've spoken to Americans on holiday about the subject they said that rabbits don't live as long in america (probably coz of not vaccinating) and are thought of as a short lived "disposable" pet and that if one dies you just go to petsmart and get another. In America they are often lumped together with hamster and mice and rats, and many shops (even in then Uk) sell inappropriate equipment that isn't same for rabbits, but is safe for rodents (of which rabbits are not, they are Lagomorphs)


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

Milka said:


> That sounds scary. There is so much dangers for bunnies outside. Birds or even dogs can get them and bad weather can be deadly too.  Are rabbits microchipped, incase they get lost? I mean, since they are prey animals they'd probably hide effectively, but still...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.
> How old were she?


She would be 7 years old, she passed away 2 months before her birthday. But she was a giant breed and it would soon happen. They don't get as old as the smaller breeds mean life span is between 4-7 years. Sometimes they can get older but it's not that common as with the smaller breeds. In a couple of weeks I hope I will get a new baby girl because I miss having a sassy girl in the house but it won't be the same breed.

There are a lot of dangers but I don't really have any extreme weather. I don't have any snakes or insects that can be a threat. While birds and foxes is the things I need to watch out for. But I have covered the outdoor cage with mesh/ net roof, so the birds can see they can't fly down otherwise they would get stuck

While foxes don't dare walk near the neighbourhood because my neighbours have their dogs walking loose. While my bunnies are used with the dogs and cats ☺

I'm planning to microchip my escapee bunny, so everyone will know that he's mine if he run too far away. Often when he run away he's in the forest behind the house and when my neighbor see a rabbit jumping around in the area they often come to me and check. But he often stay nearby even when he get frightened. Last time he escaped was when he opened the doors and ran into the garage where the door stood open towards the yard. He have learned which doors he can open by putting pressure in one corner, which is 3 doors in the house. He have even tried jump out from the window but I caught him before, it's not that far to the ground so he won't break anything it's a normal jump for him. The downside having a bunny bred to be good at jumping.

You can watch Bini the bunny on youtube and you can see a few tricks his owner have taught him. He's so cute when he run around with his basket ball and place it into the hoop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Merixie said:


> She would be 7 years old, she passed away 2 months before her birthday. But she was a giant breed and it would soon happen. They don't get as old as the smaller breeds mean life span is between 4-7 years. Sometimes they can get older but it's not that common as with the smaller breeds. In a couple of weeks I hope I will get a new baby girl because I miss having a sassy girl in the house but it won't be the same breed.
> 
> There are a lot of dangers but I don't really have any extreme weather. I don't have any snakes or insects that can be a threat. While birds and foxes is the things I need to watch out for. But I have covered the outdoor cage with mesh/ net roof, so the birds can see they can't fly down otherwise they would get stuck
> 
> ...


Thank you for recomending Bini! I'll start binge watching asap. 
It's interesting how smart your escapee boy is. He can even open doors. That's amazing! Usually with cats too, the trouble makers are really smart. 
My cat was a trouble maker and a fast learner.
Your bunnies have gotten used to cats? Do you think that one household could have two rabbits AND two cats? If they are introduced to each others when they are still young?
It's good to know that your escapee artist doesn't wander far away. I'm going to microchip my bunnies as well, just in case. I would like to have a long lasting companion, so maybe I'll get a smaller breed then. Thank you for the info! 

I'm sorry to hear that your girl passed away two months before her 7th birthday. My girl also passed away two months before her 15th birthday. 
I can't say anything that would make you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

Corneal said:


> When I've spoken to Americans on holiday about the subject they said that rabbits don't live as long in america (probably coz of not vaccinating) and are thought of as a short lived "disposable" pet and that if one dies you just go to petsmart and get another. In America they are often lumped together with hamster and mice and rats, and many shops (even in then Uk) sell inappropriate equipment that isn't same for rabbits, but is safe for rodents (of which rabbits are not, they are Lagomorphs)


"Disposable pet"! Horrible. People are so ignorant sometimes. 
I just learned that in my country rabbits aren't vaccinated either.  I don't know why. Could it be that here there haven't been Myxomatosis or RVHD? I mean, one rabbit (who is indoor otherwise, but gets outside in harness everyday) is...Hmm... I can't remember. Maybe 11 years old, was he? I'm confused.
I should definitely make more research, but I'd want to get my future rabbits vaccinated just in case!
I think rabbits as pets are fairly uncommon here. Almost everyone has a cat and some have a dog, but I know only 5 people who have or have had rabbits.

If rabbits are viewed like that and anyone can get them from a pet store, I'm pretty sure that their breeding is a gruesome industry? 
It's horrible that people don't know anything about rabbits! At least those who work at a pet store should know better. Argh!


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

Milka said:


> Thank you for recomending Bini! I'll start binge watching asap.
> It's interesting how smart your escapee boy is. He can even open doors. That's amazing! Usually with cats too, the trouble makers are really smart.
> My cat was a trouble maker and a fast learner.
> Your bunnies have gotten used to cats? Do you think that one household could have two rabbits AND two cats? If they are introduced to each others when they are still young?
> ...


Myself have seen really good bonds between cats and bunnies. But bare in mind that cats teeth and claws can hurt the bunny accidentally. So it's important to teach the cat how to act around the bunny and step between if it becomes too much.

I had a bunny that bonded with a cat, they was so sweet together. They would sleep and groom each other and the cat never used his claws when playing. So myself would say it will work but many people have different opinions ☺

It becomes a little easier to handle grief when you have other bunnies to focus your mind on. But they all have different personality. So you feel like you are missing a piece. They truly become a part of the family when you truly learn to know them.

I love watching my bunnies binky and flopping everyday. I'm also lucky having bunnies I can pick up whenever I want and cover them with kisses and hugs. They will just bunny purr or give a kiss back but the cuddliest bunny was my girl. So when you get your own bunnies, I hope they will also be lovely.


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

Milka said:


> I just learned that in my country rabbits aren't vaccinated either.  I don't know why. Could it be that here there haven't been Myxomatosis or RVHD? I mean, one rabbit (who is indoor otherwise, but gets outside in harness everyday) is...Hmm... I can't remember. Maybe 11 years old, was he? I'm confused.


USA don't vaccinate because they didn't have cases of RVHD or myxomatosis. The RVHD 2 have started to spread in US and some states that have gotten it have ordered vaccines from europe, so they will get the old vaccinations that are commonly used for RVHD 2. While in austraila you can't vaccinate your bunnies for myxomatosis because they spread the virus to control the rabbit population but you can vaccinate for RVHD 1 & 2 if I remember correctly. Some countries still don't have the viruses and the vaccination won't exist. It will also come down to demands and how many want it if you have the viruses. So it's a good thing to look up in your country if you have the viruses and if the vet order in the vaccinations from europe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

Merixie said:


> USA don't vaccinate because they didn't have cases of RVHD or myxomatosis. The RVHD 2 have started to spread in US and some states that have gotten it have ordered vaccines from europe, so they will get the old vaccinations that are commonly used for RVHD 2. While in austraila you can't vaccinate your bunnies for myxomatosis because they spread the virus to control the rabbit population but you can vaccinate for RVHD 1 & 2 if I remember correctly. Some countries still don't have the viruses and the vaccination won't exist. It will also come down to demands and how many want it if you have the viruses. So it's a good thing to look up in your country if you have the viruses and if the vet order in the vaccinations from europe.


The first known case of Myxomatosis has been found this year, the vaccination will be available soon.
Thank you for the info! When I get the buns I will ask more from the vet and I'll also be doing research in the meantime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

Merixie said:


> Myself have seen really good bonds between cats and bunnies. But bare in mind that cats teeth and claws can hurt the bunny accidentally. So it's important to teach the cat how to act around the bunny and step between if it becomes too much.
> 
> I had a bunny that bonded with a cat, they was so sweet together. They would sleep and groom each other and the cat never used his claws when playing. So myself would say it will work but many people have different opinions ☺
> 
> ...


Okay... I think I'll lean on the safe side and not get a cat, unless I'm sure that nothing bad happens. It would be sad if accidents would happen.
I have also heard that a bunny can get a heart attack just from being scared.
That kinda worres me, because I sometimes do high impact cardio and I wonder if that can startle the rabbits?
But thank you for the story. I can imagine how cute they would be together, if it would work. 

After doing reseach and you people here informing me, I'm really starting to like rabbits. And I understand that they wouldn't be attached to me right away, they would probably be scared because of the new environment. But I could provide them hidey houses and tunnels and try to be as reliable and calm as possible around them and maybe, just maybe they'll learn to like me.
I also love to watch bunnies binky and flop, I have been seeing those behaviours from YouTube bunnies. 

I'm glad to hear that you have found a way to somewhat cope with grief. I hope it gets better and that you find a new girl, with different but lovely personality.


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

Milka said:


> I have also heard that a bunny can get a heart attack just from being scared.
> That kinda worres me, because I sometimes do high impact cardio and I wonder if that can startle the rabbits?


Bunnies will get used to the sound around in their own way. It will all depend on the bunnies personality. For example I can drop a saucepan and take one of my bunnies out for a walk during new year and watch fireworks. He won't react to the sound because he have gotten used to sudden loud noises. I'm a sci fi fan and love watching movies with surround system, it can sometimes be a bit loud. When he was a kit he would get scared by the noise but he no longer reacts. They can get use to the sounds around, I've even done a few hours train trips where they can be next to dogs and a lot of new sounds. Never had a problem with my bunnies because I always train them and let them slowly get used with things. I adapt after my bunnies needs and how much they can be pushed. It just become easier when needing to go to the vet and handling them. As long you let your bunnies get used with their own tempo it will often make them use to every day life.

What scare my bunnies outdoors aren't foxes, cats or roe deers. It's always the drunk mooses during autumn they never can get used to. I can understand mooses are scary when they are drunk and they are huge


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Milka said:


> By the way, Jack is cute! If that's his picture, I mean.
> You can pick him up? I read somewhere that rabbits get scared when picked up. He doesn't bite when you do that? That's amazing! Rabbits are all different, I guess. There is no one way to be a rabbit.


You think Jack's cute, check out Daisy! This is her fully grown but she fits in the palm of my hand


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, @Merixie and @Corneal I'm sorry for not responding. I have been grieving, my cat passed away 1.7.2020 and it takes a lot of energy to do or think anything.

Corneal, your bunnies are lovely.

Merixie, many thanks for your advices. I'd hope to socialise my future bunnies so that they could be brave. But I won't force anything.
Good thing is that I'm usually not doing anything loud and I hate fireworks, actually. Only thing is that I do cardio sometimes and that means I jump a lot and that could be scary to a small bunny. But I guess they can get used to that. It would maybe also be wise to lock them up in another room so that they won't get hurt. I mean, if they were to get too close as I'm making jumping jacks... That would be horrid.
Wow. I would also be scared of drunk mooses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

Also, I have been watching Bini the bunny as Merixie recommended and that's very entertaining and cute. So thank you!


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

@Milka it's never easy losing a pet, so take your time to grief.

Glad you liked watching bini the bunny, it truly shows that bunnies can learn tricks and can be more than just cage animals. As long you give them the chance to be a part of your family ☺


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

Merixie said:


> @Milka it's never easy losing a pet, so take your time to grief.
> 
> Glad you liked watching bini the bunny, it truly shows that bunnies can learn tricks and can be more than just cage animals. As long you give them the chance to be a part of your family ☺


Thank you for understanding.

Yeah, bunnies are so smart and social creatures, I can't understand why anyone would want to keep them in a cage. I'm glad people are slowly starting to keep rabbits as house pets. I sympathize with rabbits and get really easily very angry when I see or hear that rabbits have been hurt in any way. I have been watching this Netflix show Tiny Creatures and I was so upset after the second episode. In the end they showed a rabbit in a very small cage. And then the episode just abruptly ended. Just like that. No one freed the bunny or anything.
It was unbelievable. They really think that keeping a rabbit in a small cage is somehow okay. The rabbit could maybe barely turn around, but not do zoomies or binky. And the rabbit was alone too. I'm so angry.


----------

